# continuous cervical epidural



## emagel@aqreva.com (Apr 22, 2013)

Notes say they placed a continuous cervical epidural which is 62318.  But the patient is outpatient and is coming in for an injection each day.  Can we bill a 01996 for the next four days or is that only if the patient is still inpatient ?


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 23, 2013)

AMA CPT Assistant 

October 2012 page 14

Frequently Asked Questions:Anesthesia: Other Procedures

Question: We have a pain management provider that placed an epidural catheter in the office (62318) and now is doing a follow-up in the office. May the follow-up management be reported with code 01996? The descriptor references "hospital" management. 

Answer: No. Because the patient was discharged and seen in the office setting the next day, it would not be appropriate to report code 01996, Daily hospital management of epidural or subarachnoid continuous drug administration, as this code represents daily hospital management of a continuous epidural or subarachnoid drug infusion. Any follow up for a continuous epidural catheter placement reported by code 62318, Injection(s), including indwelling catheter placement, continuous infusion or intermittent bolus, of diagnostic or therapeutic substances(s) (including anesthetic, antispasmodic, opioid, steroid, other solution), not including neurolytic substances, includes contrast for localization when performed, epidural or subarachnoid; cervical or thoracic, in the office setting, would be reported with an appropriate level established patient, office or other outpatient evaluation and management service (E/M) code. If the follow-up service was performed on the same date as the catheter insertion, append modifier 25, Significant, Separately Identifiable Evaluation and Management Service by the Same Physician on the Same Day of the Procedure or Other Service, to the appropriate level E/M code. "

______________________________________________________________________

AMA CPT Assistant July 2012

"Threading a catheter into the epidural space, injecting substances into one or more levels, and then removing the catheter is considered a single injection and is reported with code 62310 or code 62311. If a catheter is left in place to deliver a substance(s) over a prolonged period of time (ie, more than a single calendar day) either continuously or via intermittent bolus, use code 62318 or code 62319."

____________________________________________________________________


----------

